# Hair Gel/Wax



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I like to use the Gel/Wax stuff on my hair, it keeps it in place & as it is mostly gel it washes out each day.

Anyway Brylcream the co that made it have stopped production & I can't get it.

Does anyone know of a good substitute, that has both products together?

Btw this is in Personal Care, before I get comments saying 'this is a BB site mate'.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Vo5 stuff is norm good and cheap or if price isn't an issue american crew is pretty good!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Vo5 stuff washes out easy, too


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I've found the perfect stuff for my hair personally, worth a punt if you have short hair imo, great hold and washes out easily... http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=american+crew+fiber&hl=en&rlz=1C1TEUA_enGB503GB503&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bpcl=38625945&biw=1366&bih=667&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=2137476698148936205&sa=X&ei=OOaoUImQCaet0QXHgYGAAw&ved=0CGQQ8wIwAA


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

What was the name of the stuff you used to use? I'll know of something similar


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Brylcreem Gel/Wax. I'd put up a pic but I still haven't worked out how to do it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Brylcreem Gel/Wax. I'd put up a pic but I still haven't worked out how to do it.




Try that mate, its pretty similar. Wont make it look like you have a load of crap on your hair, just styles and holds it. Cheap too (about 3quid)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies, I really thought I was gonna get 'use spu*k' or something equally daft.

Can't rep you all tho....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

use spunk


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Dax is pretty good- bit of a bitch getting it out but they have a good shampoo that helps remove it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

chilli said:


> use spunk


Yours maybe....?

Repped!!!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Brylcreem gel wax loads on ebay mate


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

You can get wax gel from other brands too. Have used VO5's before.


----------



## B.C.J.S (Sep 18, 2012)

vo5 texturising gum, The best wax you will ever use I've woke up after nights out and my hair still be in place, trust me use this and you'll never use anything apart from this agen.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 101272
> 
> 
> Try that mate, its pretty similar. Wont make it look like you have a load of crap on your hair, just styles and holds it. Cheap too (about 3quid)


This is the Daddy. Ive tried loads of products over the years and this is by far the best.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

For the hair I have left


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Dax is pretty good- bit of a bitch getting it out but they have a good shampoo that helps remove it.


LOL feck me now your taking me back. Used to use that years ago feck me what stuff that is normal shampoo takes about 10 washes to get it out lol.

Think its actually No Nails for hair


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

When I could be bothered to have a hairstyle I used BedHead products, they were the best ones about but expensive.

Then I manned up and just shaved it all off about ten years ago.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

theshrew said:


> LOL feck me now your taking me back. Used to use that years ago feck me what stuff that is normal shampoo takes about 10 washes to get it out lol.
> 
> Think its actually No Nails for hair


Haha yea man it's the nuts!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

american crew grooming cream(or any of the american crew products), expensive but lasts forever .


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

if you got cash, go for Black & White, i love the stuff, its wax, with a coconut scent (actually think they use coconut oil in it also) or Fudge, that smell of....well....FUDGE! apart for wanting to chew your head off that stuff is also cracking!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

vo5 crap.

EVO - box o bollox is waht you want mate. £15 a pot but will last forever


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

theshrew said:


> This is the Daddy. Ive tried loads of products over the years and this is by far the best.


agree with this, gel is horrible and looks greasy...


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i use vo5 putty stuff, and the wax. smells nice too


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

That stuff


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Brylcreem have shut up shop? Damn, gutted! I use their strong gel. It's light, smells fresh and you don't need a lot. I'm currently using Garnier Switch which smells of apples, it's good but too heavy as it's more like a cream.

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/Hair_Care/Garnier_Fructis_Style_Switch_Reworkable_Gum_150ml.html


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

if u can get it this stuffs the doigs balls boots sell it


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Try a shop mate! Unbelievably they usually have an entire section for hair products.

And yes this is a BB site, but it's ok we're used to fairy boys that can't think for themselves lately, what hair gel do I use, what pants do I wear, what jeans do I buy, what shall I wear to the gym, why does white stuff come out my pennis when I play with it, bus rides give me a hard on why?, etc etc etc

Eventually someone may just may ask where do I get a brain and think for myself, however I'm not holding my breath as I like living been a mans cool I get to do fun sh1t like make decisions for myself.

Just sayin like


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Moose head is pretty good, lots of different finishes and holds. Fish is another i use, although the clay is a [email protected] to wash out.

Little tip - put shampoo onto dry hair then wash out to get rid of tought to wash out hair stuff


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Try a shop mate! Unbelievably they usually have an entire section for hair products.
> 
> And yes this is a BB site, but it's ok we're used to fairy boys that can't think for themselves lately, what hair gel do I use, what pants do I wear, what jeans do I buy, what shall I wear to the gym, why does white stuff come out my pennis when I play with it, bus rides give me a hard on why?, etc etc etc
> 
> ...


hahaha been building up inside you for a while? I think that means you need some time away from the Internets.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I always use Lynx Extra Strong Cream Gel it's pretty cheap aswell only a 5er and lasts roughly 2 or 3 months .. smells like coconut


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

chilli said:


> use spunk


seriously though.... use spunk when on tren, its mega thick.... spunk on dnp when going to a uv rave


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

RascaL18 said:


> seriously though.... use spunk when on tren, its mega thick.... spunk on dnp when going to a uv rave


TrenSpunkWax available from RascaL18 today, just £19.99 per ml! :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

RascaL18 said:


> seriously though.... use spunk when on tren, its mega thick.... spunk on dnp when going to a uv rave


TrenSpunkWax available from RascaL18 today, just £19.99 per ml! :lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

latblaster said:


> TrenSpunkWax available from RascaL18 today, just £19.99 per ml! :lol:


ill supply it free just to see some ****er rub my spunk in their hair haha


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

latblaster said:


> TrenSpunkWax available from RascaL18 today, just £19.99 per ml! :lol:


ill supply it free just to see some ****er rub my spunk in their hair haha


----------

